# Difference between an Induction Furnace vs an Electro Melt



## hyr006 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm wondering what the advantages are of an induction melter vs an electro melter or what is also called a casting furnace. Some Electric Melter's seem to be able to handle 3 kilos per melt which would cover my needs at this point. They seem to run around $700 as opposed to $6000 for an induction melter. I suppose that an induction furnace would melt a lot faster but how much faster? Also are there any other benefits other than melting time and larger capacity, such as being able to poor a bar that would be more homogeneous? 

Here is a casting furnace that Im looking at.
http://www.kassoy.com/search.php?mode=search&page=1 

I'm a wholesale buyer of scrap jewelry. At this point I melt the scrap jewelry pour it into a bar and assay with an xrf gun, before sending off to a refiner. My next step is to assay with a fire assay as opposed to relying on the xrf technology to assay for me. Any thoughts or recommendations would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 13, 2011)

hyr006 said:


> I suppose that an induction furnace would melt a lot faster but how much faster?


Depends on a few variables. The greater the kw rating, the faster the furnace can melt. It is conceivable to melt a couple pounds of gold in a minute or two, depending on the furnace and its specifics.



> Also are there any other benefits other than melting time and larger capacity, such as being able to poor a bar that would be more homogeneous?


That is assured. Induction melting creates almost violent turbulence in the molten metal, so it is constantly stirred. It also melts without altering the chemistry of the metals in question. That may or may not be an issue with gold, but it certainly is with materials such as cast iron. 

Harold


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 9, 2012)

Bye spammer.

Thanks, Jim.
Another one bites the dust. 

Harold


----------



## MysticColby (Mar 10, 2012)

I have a pretty good captcha I made myself... not sure if it could even be incorporated into here, but I'll give it if you want it.


----------

